# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Deze gezonde voeding verzacht de symptomen van bronchitis

## FRANCOIS580

De wintermaanden zijn niet alleen dé uitverkoren periode van snotneuzen, verkoudheden en griep maar zéker ook van allerlei infecties van de luchtwegen waaronder het veel voorkomende bronchitis. Bronchitis altijd voorkomen is onmogelijk, maar met een aangepaste voeding, evenwichtig en vol variatie ben je wél zelf in staat de vervelende symptomen van bronchitis te verzachten en het genezingsproces gevoelig te verkorten.

COPD of ‘Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease’ is de verzamelnaan voor allerlei infecties van je luchtwegen zoals chronische bronchitis en longemfyseem. Daarbij is sprake van een blijvende vernauwing van je kleine luchtwegen met kortademigheid en hevig hoesten als gevolg. Heb je te kampen met een bronchitis, dan heb je het haast constant benauwd. Door deze benauwdheid wordt een chronisch bronchitis wel eens verward met astma, maar beiden zijn duidelijk niet hetzelfde. 

Bij een bronchitis gaat het om een ernstige ontsteking van je bronchiën of je luchtwegvertakkingen. Deze vormen de verbinding tussen je luchtpijp en je bronchiolen die op hun beurt steeds kleiner wordende vertakkingen vormen die uitmonden in je luchtblaasjes. Als je bronchiën ontstoken zijn produceren ze slijm, meestal erg taai groen gekleurd. Dit taaie slijm bemoeilijkt het opnemen van zuurstof waardoor je ademhaling sterk wordt bemoeilijkt.

*Oorzaken*
Er bestaan meerdere oorzaken van bronchitis:

• *Acute bronchitis:* ontstaat meestal als bijwerking van een of andere virusinfectie, vooral als gevolg van een verwaarloosde griep of van een zware verkoudheid

• *Bacteriële infectie:* ligt in vele gevallen aan de basis van een acute bronchitis, bijvoorbeeld als gevolg van een ontsteking van je amandelen, van een keelontsteking en sinusitis. Acute bronchitis kan in sommige gevallen ook veroorzaakt worden door bacteriën

• *Milieuverontreiniging:* is een belangrijke oorzaak van acute bronchitis. Het gaat hier dan om het inademen van fijn stof, CO- 2 uitstoot of chemische uitwasemingen van de industrie

• *Chronische bronchitis:* het genezingsproces duurt veel langer en duikt regelmatig weer op. Chronische bronchitis is vooral het gevolg van (mee) roken.

*De belangrijkste symptomen van acute bronchitis zijn:* voortdurend en hevig hoesten, een verhoogde aanmaak van slijm, hevige koorts, spierpijn, slijm en soms ook bloed ophoesten, een drukkend en benauwd gevoel in je borststreek en een piepende ademhaling 

*De belangrijkste symptomen van een chronische bronchitis zijn:* hevige hoestbuien vooral bij de minste fysieke inspanning, ophoesten van taai en gekleurd slijm, een verminderde longcapaciteit, meervoudige infecties van je luchtwegen en een blauwe huidskleur als gevolg van ernstig zuurstoftekort

*Vrije radicalen*
Ook bij bronchitis spelen de vrije radicalen een belangrijke rol. Ze bedreigen onze gezondheid en dit zowel van binnen als van buiten je lichaam. Wanneer ze in de meerderheid geraken zijn maken ze ons ziek. Vrije radicalen zijn afvalstoffen van ons metabolisme of stofwisseling en ontstaan bij het omzetten van eiwitten, bij de celdeling, bij je energieproductie en bij alle andere onmisbare lichaamsprocessen.

Milieuvervuiling, smaak- , kleur- en bewaarmiddelen in onze voeding, alcoholgebruik, en stress verhogen de vrije radicalen. Om hun aanmaak zoveel mogelijk te beperken is gezonde voeding rijk aan antioxidanten onmisbaar.

*Voeding rijk aan antioxidanten.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

